# Slingshotforum Online Tournament - Entries - June 2012



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Post your entery videos here for the Slingshotforum online tournament. This topic is for entries only, please post any comments in the "June 2012 Tournament Discussion" thread. Scores will be updated here as they come in. Good luck!

*Beginner:*​Jodi - 70pts​Hrawk - 70pts​*Intermediate:*​Rich Blades - 40pts​*Expert:*​
MJ - 80pts​LGD - 90pts​*Pro:*​
*Open:*​MJ - 9pts​
*"Dennis the Menace":*​Catburn - 4pts​MJ - 6pts​Pop Shot - 6 pts​Rich Blades - 3pts​*Micro Shooter*​MJ - 8 hits​GreyWolf - 4hits​Catburn - 18 hits​Rich Blades - 1hit​LGD - 10 hits​


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here we go!
Open class:
5pts, posting mostly for the exploding marble value





9pts, three spoon hits
[media]http://youtu.be/uExvHGG8ejw[/media]

Micro-Shooter Challenge:
8 hits
[media]http://youtu.be/-XWknx0z-k0


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Dennis the Menace 4pts




Super fun. First real session shooting rocks. Loads to follow.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dennis the Menace, 6pts:


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Open 9 points/ teaspoon


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Micro Shooter 4 hits






Sorry for the bad video....They will bet better


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jodi's entry, Beginner class, 70pts.
Yes, she's awesome


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

DtM 4 points


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I seem to be stuck on 80 for the time being so I'm going to go ahead and post this.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Dtm 6 pts. 15 to come!!! (I'm optimistic)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Official Target Shoot: 90pts






LGD


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

OK, this is my Intermediate entry.
I started to go for beginner again but I am getting stuck at 33 feet.
40 pts.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

DTM Entry 3pts.

I even surprised myself, I hit the spoon once.
I would have accepted hitting the catch=box.
Hey it's all in the spirit of the competition right?


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

LOL, I got 1 hit. oh well.
I think I still had a case of the flinch's with my woodpecker because it put a hurting on my thumb before I got the grip and pouch twist right for me.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Micro 10 hits




Ring finger hunter, not micro/mini


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I going to try to squeeze another one off on Independence Day

10pts






LGD


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

18


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Ssf auto corrected to Sad




95 expert


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

alright made 12 for open Micro






LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Entry for Beginner - 70 points


----------

